# Ordner freigeben für alle



## lisali (2. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Ordner auf einem FTP Server und möchte ihn gerne so freigeben, dass dort dieses bekannte "Index of..." steht und dann sind da die Dateien aufgelistet.

Ist das ein extra Script oder so oder kann man das einstellen?


----------



## Parantatatam (2. April 2010)

Wenn es nicht angezeigt wird, müsste man es wohl durch eine .htaccess-Datei erzwingen. Genaueres siehe hier: de.selfhtml.org


----------



## _Grubi (2. April 2010)

Eine einfache .htaccess mit folgendem Inhalt sollte schon ausreichend sein.

```
Options +Indexes
```

Vielleicht besitzt du auch nciht genügend Rechte, um das einzustellen. Kommt darauf an, wie der Server eingerichtet ist.
Danach kannst du immer noch das Aussehen anpassen (wie im Link meines Vorposters beschrieben)


----------

